# DIY Hair Dye?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 18, 2010)

I've caught a little DIY fever recently. 

*I've become a little dye-curious.*

I want to go a light auburn to red-brown; a little darker than this pic below






I was wondering how I go about dying my hair without frying it off and maintaining it after all that processing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do I prep my hair for the process? 
I know my relaxer should be weeks apart from dyeing. 
Are there any processor fluids you recommend over others? 
And are their any hair dyes that would best for relaxed hair? 
And of course any tips, experiences, and recommendations outside of what I'm asking would be really really awesome!

Please help!

BTW! Should I practice on some cheapy human yaki?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_

How do I prep my hair for the process?
I know my relaxer should be weeks apart from dyeing. 
Are there any processor fluids you recommend over others? 
And are their any hair dyes that would best for relaxed hair? 
And of course any tips, experiences, and recommendations outside of what I'm asking would be really really awesome!

Please help!

BTW! Should I practice on some cheapy human yaki?_

 

To answer your questions in order:

1. Make sure your hair is clean and free of products. Ideally, you'd do this on a weekend. Wash your hair on Friday night... do the color Saturday night or Sunday. I'd wash my hair an immediately color, BUT my hair is natural, so I advise against doing that immediately post shampoo if your hair is processed in any way. 1b. Yes, wait at least two weeks between those two processes. 1c. *DO THE STRAND TEST!!!!!!!!!!*

2. Not really. I'd advise you to stick with box color as opposed to two step processes ( bleaching to lighten, then adding color), especially since this seems like your first time.

3.  To reiterate number 2, stick with pre-boxed color and stay the hell away from Feria and Dark and Lovely (ESPECIALLY when it comes to reds). Creme of Nature and Textures and Tones have lovely, gentle and vibrant long lasting reds.  *DO THE STRAND TEST!!!!!!*



Practicing on some yaki is an option, but it wont necessarily be true to the results YOUR hair will get. Different processing and porosity all factor into that. If anything, the yaki will help you with technique, not to see the end result on your own actual hair. *DO THE STRAND TEST, LOL

**Make sure you have some vaseline on hand to protect your ears/neck/forehead from getting stained.

 *Keep plenty towels around to clean up and protect your work area and floor.

* Have PLASTIC hair clips on hand.

 *If your hair is thick and longer than shoulder length, prepare to buy and use more than one box of color, and enlist help.  You'll need it.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------

